# Math-U-See



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Has anyone used this and if so what is your experience. I am looking at it for Alg. for my DD, we have tried saxon (failed and hated it). Teaching textbooks (likes it better than saxon but we are bogging down again). I am also looking at it for my 2nd grader.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't use MUS for a student that is on a high school level unless they were a struggling learner. IMO on a high school level I want to prepare them for how they will be taught in college.
For elementary age I LOVED MUS. It was awesome for teaching fractions. My youngest DD is an advanced math student & found MUS boring. For the child that needs hands on & struggles in math it is great (oldest DD struggled with other programs & did well with MS)

My girls are now 13 &14-- we have been using Chalk Dust this yr & love it. Easy for me (all DVD base) & they both have mastered every concept without assistance. 

At the end of the school yr we all bog down-- spring makes us stir crazy.


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

We have been using MUS since dd was in 2nd grade. She is now using the geometry book. It works for her just fine and I have no reason to think she won't get into a good college by using MUS.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

A good friend of mine and homeschool mom has her masters in math. Her DH teaches in the sciences at a local University. She recommend staying away from MUS for High School. It's not "heavy" enough. It covers the basic topics well, but doesn't go into detail enough for an easy transition into college. (Yes, she taught with it in a home school co-op setting, she didn't have a choice in the curriculum used as that was chosen by "the board"). When she taught with it, kids met twice a week for 90 min. They never had homework as she could teach everything and they do all the homework in those 2-90 min classes each week. She was totally un-impressed. She uses A Beka with her kids. She also suggests Bob Jones or Saxon. When finisheing her masters she worked with the incoming freshmen (2 yrs ago). She had 2-3 that had been homeschoool with MUS....they struggled under the weight of college math. Lots they hadn't seen before. 

My son loves to look/style of Saxon, but since we did a co-op in her house this year we used A Beka. I personally don't like it, but it is through. She no longer has time to do co-ops......so we are on our own next year. DS decided to stick with A Beka after looking at everything else at conference. He says he doesn't want to try to learn "another style book" as he finally has this one figured out.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks y'all. My oldest son used saxon for alg. 1 got an A, alg. 2 got a C and then repeated alg. 2 with TT and did geometry with TT. He is dual enrolled at a Jr. College now and I put him in intermediate alg. My DD struggles with math and saxon and TT have just not made her feel confident in her math skills so I was looking for something else. I don't worry about the college aspect too much because I plan for her to go through beginning alg./ intermediate alg. and then college alg. even though the first two will not count for credit. I am planning this because I know the college algebra teacher and that is what he recommends for someone not confident with algebra. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We love math u see. It does take the child from beginning all the way through the more advanced math. I wish I had had it when I was in school since math was a challenge for me. I believe getting to actually see it instead of just trying to visualize it is a huge help for most people.


----------

